# Guardz



## Raynette (Nov 30, 2011)

I live in the L.R. AR area and I need some guardz. Is this something I have to order online? I have checked with local hardware stores, Home Depot, Lowes, Wal-Mart etc. with no luck.

Thanks


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Check a real paint store.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ive got some


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Ive got some


Me too :whistling2:

mine is spelled Gardz though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> mine is spelled Gardz though.


I WISH mine was spelled D-R-A-W - T-I-T-E

BTW, what does "L.R. AR" mean ???

as said, try a PAINT store. This is not a product that sells big to the DIY'er, the big boxes do not see big profits on specialty products. Try a store whose objective is to sell quality products to those that know the difference.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

LR.AR. my guess, Little Rock, Arkansas. I can believe that Gardz is hard to find there. The only thing that you can find easily in Arkansas is ex-presidents and relatives.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> LR.AR. my guess, Little Rock, Arkansas. I can believe that Gardz is hard to find there. The only thing that you can find easily in Arkansas is ex-presidents and relatives.



no no no, the relatives are here in Mass, but the INS is finding them quicker :thumbup:


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

GARDZ?!?!?

Sheesh! I've had that for years in our paint-dept.!
ACE carries it in their warehouses. ANY ACE can order it if they don't stock it...
(I've used it myself too...)

Faron


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

gardz can be purchased at menards along with awhole line of zinsser products. sutherlands carry it also but expect 2 pay more there.


----------



## paintnow (Dec 11, 2011)

Guardz, smardz... you do not need it. I recently needed to paint a wall that had been stripped of wallpaper. It was a mess; the drywall was shredded like a cat had attacked it. I used an acrylic polyurethane as my first coat. It sealed the drywall perfectly. After that, a skim coat of joint compound on the bad areas, then prime and paint. All in one day.


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Guardz is cheaper than most poly's...here in NJ anyway. I've heard just use Zinsser's clear sizing instead, same result and even a few dollars cheaper than Guardz. I am a huge fan of Guardz and the whole idea of it!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

It is spelled *GARDZ*


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gardz has no equal in performance. Has multiple uses. Penetrates,seals and binds unstable surfaces,seals wallpaper adhesives and provides a solid foundation for all coatings.also excellent sealer for textures and popcorn ceilings and great on damaged drywall. i use it over skimcoated walls cause of the softness of joint compounds.this actually helps harden it to a protective coating. i have also locked in less than sound paint. Beware!
BE on your Gardz!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Raynette said:


> I live in the L.R. AR area and I need some guardz. Is this something I have to order online? I have checked with local hardware stores, Home Depot, Lowes, Wal-Mart etc. with no luck.
> 
> Thanks


Watch what you say Ray! Its Gardz. Now you might find it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Gardz has no equal in performance.


to those of us who have used the *ORIGINAL *drywall repair coating, *DRAW-TITE*, that comment brings chuckles.

The big Z offered Scotch paint some money to buy the rights to produce. Scotch paint said F.U. the big Z reversed engineered and coerced the resin supplier to supply Z. Z then reduced the percentage of that resin so that their COPY-CAT product (Gardz) would not infringe on Scotch's patent.

So when you say that Gardz has "no equal in performance" perhaps that is accurate, DRAW-TITE performs WAY BETTER.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> to those of us who have used the *ORIGINAL *drywall repair coating, *DRAW-TITE*, that comment brings chuckles.
> 
> The big Z offered Scotch paint some money to buy the rights to produce. Scotch paint said F.U. the big Z reversed engineered and coerced the resin supplier to supply Z. Z then reduced the percentage of that resin so that their COPY-CAT product (Gardz) would not infringe on Scotch's patent.
> 
> So when you say that Gardz has "no equal in performance" perhaps that is accurate, DRAW-TITE performs WAY BETTER.


 Never heard of draw-tite in my area.i would be willing to try it though if i had access to it for comparison.I just know that gardz works great for me and havent had any callbacks on it.so I'll man up and take back that comment until i can try it.Xim has their own also and as great as products they have i still prefer gardz.also half the cost.This is what i was comparing it to. plus i dont believe in everything I'm told.gardzs has been field tested this much do know.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Never seen Draw Tite around here but I'd try it based on how Bill pimps it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

D-T has a non-existent distribution system. Some folks say that it is available in FL, not sure about that. Scotch paint is located in So Cal - Gardena. In the past. I've needed to buy a pallet and distribute it to others. You can buy smaller quantities but the shipping is out of sight. 

http://www.scotchpaint.com/


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.scotchpaint.com/drawtite.html


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

We like Gardz but it would be great if it didn't smell as bad...........used it in a JC Penney's one time and got complaints...........interesting enough Gardz reminds me of a product we used to use to seal lath with before plastering called link........might try the link product as a test to see if it has the same qualities........as Gardz........here is the link to Draw-tite http://www.scotchpaint.com/drawtite.html


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

daArch said:


> D-T has a non-existent distribution system. Some folks say that it is available in FL, not sure about that. Scotch paint is located in So Cal - Gardena. In the past. I've needed to buy a pallet and distribute it to others. You can buy smaller quantities but the shipping is out of sight.
> 
> http://www.scotchpaint.com/


Like Parker Paint just found locally but great stuff.


----------

